# New Dove



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Our local after hours vet clinic called me this am to pick up a dove they believe has suffered a head trauma. It is an adult and seems to be alert although she doesn't stand up very much. She is eating some so we'll just see how it goes for her over the next few days. I hope she just hit something and it "discombobulated" her for a while.  

She sure is pretty. (I don't really know that it is a she - just seems natural to refer to her that way.)

BTW, little Milo dove is doing very well. Have been putting him out in the small aviary a few hours each day.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Good luck with the new dove, Maggie. Glad to hear that Milo is doing well.

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Maggie,

You should try the arnica montana for head trauma (swelling and/or bruising), it REALLY does work.  

Please keep us updated.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi Treesa, and thank you for the tip. We checked him out pretty thoroughly a while ago and it appears to be trich so we gave him metronidazole. Honestly, I can't see any symptoms of a head trauma and don't know how they missed the yellow glob in his throat.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Hi Treesa, and thank you for the tip. We checked him out pretty thoroughly a while ago and it appears to be trich so we gave him metronidazole. Honestly, I can't see any symptoms of a head trauma and don't know how they missed the yellow glob in his throat.


Maggie, that's 'cause they meant 'trauma' on the inside of the head  . Glad to hear that you are being a regular sleuth w/your new rescue, Maggie, and that Milo is doing well.

fp


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

*Bye-Bye Sparkle dove*

Well, we released this little dove about an hour ago. She did very well too. Took her in the back yard and wouldn't you know it she went the way we didn't want her to but we have 3 really big oak trees in front of our house and she flew over the house and landed in one. We always keep plenty of seed outside so hopefully she will stay with the dove flock that eats here. You just never know.

This was a wild one for sure so it was a mutually happy event for all concerned. Her throat was nice and pink and she could fly well. There was definitely no head trauma involved with this little one - just a bad case of canker.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Was that a Mourning Dove, Maggie, or an ECD? The collared doves here seem very prone to canker.

John


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

John, this was a mourning dove. I think they're the only kind we have here. Wish we had the collared doves and the incas, like Cindy has.

Forgot to add that mourning doves are highly susceptible to canker here. It can be devastating because you can't catch them until it is too late.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Another happy dove release! It is so satisfying when short term patients can be released back into the wild so quickly.

Cynthia


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Lady Tarheel said:


> John, this was a mourning dove. I think they're the only kind we have here. *Wish we had the collared doves and the incas, like Cindy has.*
> 
> *Forgot to add that mourning doves are highly susceptible to canker here.* It can be devastating because you can't catch them until it is too late.


Glad to hear everything went well with this sweet dove, Maggie.  

Somewhere, I have a picture of about 10-15 Inca Doves lined up on the wall, wing to wing, that I took last year on a fall day. They *really* like to snuggle.  

Thankfully, with the variety & number of doves that we have visiting our yard daily, I've never had one sick one.  

Cindy


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Cindy, I sure would love to see that picture. They are the cutest little birds.

We have a picture in our family room of different kinds of birds all lined up on a wire. It's one we bought so yours is the best kind - "family birds" !


----------

